# Alternative to Hamachi for "lan gaming"?



## agentaids

Hey,

I have a few friends and we like to play games over hamachi together however, it is pretty dodgy and doesn't work a lot of the time for a lot of games. If I create my own vpn server, will this allow for "lan" gaming just like over hamachi?

Or is there some special settings or something hamachi does that other vpns cannot?

Thanks,

Aidan


----------



## SpykeZ

Most people I know use this now

http://www.tunngle.net/index.php?l=en


----------



## VladG

There is a free alternative to Hamachi embedded in almost all Windows,Android,iOS devices. All of them supports PPTP VPN connections.
So you can create your personal PPTP VPN server with Windows Server with public static IP, or use http://www.netovernet.com service (It creates your personal VPN server available all over Internet).


----------



## SpykeZ

You felt the need to rez a 3 year old thread why?


----------



## VladG

I guess the thread is read by many people with same problem, no only topic starter.


----------



## crashnburn_in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladG*
> 
> There is a free alternative to Hamachi embedded in almost all Windows,Android,iOS devices. All of them supports PPTP VPN connections.
> So you can create your personal PPTP VPN server with Windows Server with public static IP, or use http://www.netovernet.com service (It creates your personal VPN server available all over Internet).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladG*
> 
> I guess the thread is read by many people with same problem, no only topic starter.


There are some subjects where its better to collect information in one thread rather than lose the knowledge over many threads so.. Im glad I found this and Im sure many others do as well (who are not members and bother replying).


----------

